# Blank Painting



## kooster (Jan 25, 2013)

Has anyone had any problems with epoxy affecting tubes painted with Testors (or other paints)? I painted both tube & blank once and the tube pushed out while I was squaring the blank with a mill. This was after 24 hrs. of curing. I've noticed the general consensus is to paint the blank v the tube but I haven't seen much about the inclusion of epoxy into the controversy so I'm assuming most references are CA related. Any current input on painting blanks v tubes and the _effects of epoxy_?


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 25, 2013)

I paint the tubes and the blanks and I use 5 min. Epoxy.  I do not use a barrel trimmer.
I have had no problem at all. The paint I use is Delta Ceramacoat.


----------

